# Monster stage 2 or 3



## socrixinit (Sep 10, 2010)

Hey guys I'm about to order a clutch for my 06 GTO, car currently is stock with a full exhaust, OTRCAI, and tune about to go on once the parts arrive. I'm going with a monster clutch, but i was wondering stage 2 or 3? I spoke with the owner of monster clutch co (Steve) and he said for the power im going to be making go with a stage 2. Anyone have similar mods with a stage 3? How do you like driving with the clutch? Any help would be much appreciated!!

thanks in advance- socrixinit


----------



## d50h (May 31, 2009)

I would go with stage 2. It is a full face and not puck style so that means less chatter


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

socrixinit said:


> Hey guys I'm about to order a clutch for my 06 GTO, car currently is stock with a full exhaust, OTRCAI, and tune about to go on once the parts arrive. I'm going with a monster clutch, but i was wondering stage 2 or 3? I spoke with the owner of monster clutch co (Steve) and he said for the power im going to be making go with a stage 2. Anyone have similar mods with a stage 3? How do you like driving with the clutch? Any help would be much appreciated!!
> 
> thanks in advance- socrixinit


Yea if I were you I'd go with the level 2 as well unless you are planning to make huge power in the near future,the new level 2 is rated to 550 rwhp.

I have it and it seems to be a great clutch.I was only able to drive it about 2 months after it was installed though so time will really tell.


----------

